# Bad-tempered boys?



## SarahR (Sep 6, 2014)

Hey guys  I'm new, but I just had to share this story with you. I've been lurking for too long lol. 

Basically, do any of you use hot shots (the electric cattle prod thingies) to control aggressive bucks? I was at a friend of mines the other day, and she has a particular bad-tempered guy who still has his horns, the works. She had sent her 16 year old daughter into the field to deal with him on this particular occasion, and before doing so she handed her the hot shot for 'in case he tries anything'. 

Well no sooner had her daughter entered than this buck was all over her, and her response to this was to quickly get behind him and use the hot shot on his testicles! I was a bit taken aback so I looked over at her mother, but she just gave a mock wince and said 'ouch, right where it hurts!' 

So before I go into any more detail, is this a usual method of dealing with aggressive bucks? I have to say it seemed to be effective.. .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There are people who use them but I'm not sure I would want to hit his testicles.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I deal with aggressive bucks by getting rid of them. The hotshot is effective, but if you need both hands, it's kind of hard to use when needed. If he comes at her, she should shock him THEN...not once she gets behind. It obviously isn't very effective because they have to keep using it. And I'm guessing the reason it's not effective in the long run is because it isn't an immediate punishment but has a lapse time of a few seconds while they get where they want to be to use it.


----------



## SarahR (Sep 6, 2014)

kccjer said:


> I deal with aggressive bucks by getting rid of them. The hotshot is effective, but if you need both hands, it's kind of hard to use when needed. If he comes at her, she should shock him THEN...not once she gets behind. It obviously isn't very effective because they have to keep using it. And I'm guessing the reason it's not effective in the long run is because it isn't an immediate punishment but has a lapse time of a few seconds while they get where they want to be to use it.


I doubt I'm explaining it very well, but I can say the girl would probably make it as a bullfighter, because it looked pretty instant to me. It was sort of a dodge, and then the prod was on the buck's balls before he knew what was happening. Certainly he took his 'punishment' as he was still coming at her.

I can't argue with the 'get rid of him' idea though  Now THAT would save aggravation!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I would never use a hot shot on the testicles as electricity can temporairly steralize the boys and depending on how often ect. can be permanate but that's up to them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Not* the proper way to handle a hot shot.
As he comes toward you in a menacing manner, you hold it out chest heigth, tell him NO or GET BACK & let him walk into it.
Make sure he has plenty of room when this is done.
It will only take two or three times.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

A bucket of water in the face works wonders.


----------



## SarahR (Sep 6, 2014)

nancy d said:


> *Not* the proper way to handle a hot shot.
> As he comes toward you in a menacing manner, you hold it out chest heigth, tell him NO or GET BACK & let him walk into it.
> Make sure he has plenty of room when this is done.
> It will only take two or three times.


Now I don't know if it's this buck or them, but according to my friend they genuinely tried that!

See I asked about it afterwards, and she said after several times of being a victim of the buck her frustrated daughter said it wasn't working, and she really wanted to try zapping him in the balls. Mom was a bit taken aback at this 'unorthodox' approach, but she said OK, turned out it worked and it seemed to cheer her daughter up so she just went with it! Who knows where the kid came up with the idea though!



BCG said:


> A bucket of water in the face works wonders.


Sounds more like slapstick comedy to me


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually a bucket of water or sprayed in the face is a viable option.


----------



## SarahR (Sep 6, 2014)

nancy d said:


> Actually a bucket of water or sprayed in the face is a viable option.


Oh I don't doubt it, it's just the mental image that gets me :-D


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I would think that zapping a buck in the 'nad's would make him meaner and more apt to attack humans.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree with lottsagoats

I'm curious as to why they are keeping an aggressive buck? Temperament is half the animal, if he doesn't have a good attitude, he should not be kept and used as a buck. Too many good looking, level headed bucks out there to keep a bad one. 
If I had to use a hot shot on an animal to keep it from hurting me every time I was near it, that animal would not be existing anymore. I don't want to have to use anything to curb aggressive behavior, my bucks don't have a mean bone in their body, and that is how good bucks (and bulls, stallions, etc) should be.


----------



## SarahR (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses guys and girls  I just had to share the story lol. I still have a burning desire to ask my friends daughter where she came up with the idea of a hot shot to the nuts! 

Bits-N-pieces, I'm really not sure why they are hanging on to him. If I had to guess I think sentimentality might have something to do with it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree; not the right way to handle an aggressive buck. A zap in the chest of side of the neck when he "attacks" would be much better than the testicles. That could really cause some damage.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

SarahR said:


> Now I don't know if it's this buck or them, but according to my friend they genuinely tried that!
> 
> See I asked about it afterwards, and she said after several times of being a victim of the buck her frustrated daughter said it wasn't working, and she really wanted to try zapping him in the balls. Mom was a bit taken aback at this 'unorthodox' approach, but she said OK, turned out it worked and it seemed to cheer her daughter up so she just went with it! Who knows where the kid came up with the idea though!
> 
> Sounds more like slapstick comedy to me


A bucket of water somewhere else would probably work just as well


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nancy d said:


> *Not* the proper way to handle a hot shot.
> As he comes toward you in a menacing manner, you hold it out chest heigth, tell him NO or GET BACK & let him walk into it.
> Make sure he has plenty of room when this is done.
> It will only take two or three times.


Absolutely ! He isn't connecting the punishment with the crime .
Letting him walk into it and do it himself is letting him self correct himself which would tell him its not a good thing to be getting overly friendly with said human . I haven't had any experience with a aggressive buck , i had one instance with my Nubian when he was just getting his "behaviors in order" and i yelled no at the same time my knee jerk reaction was to smack him on the tip of his nose and it totally shook his world that i would do something like that to my precious boy , but he never did it again. I'm agreeing with not using the hot shot on his testicles , to me , thats just cruel and could damage him for further breeding , so where would that leave you &#8230;

And , sending a kid into the pen with one isn't right , just my opinion.
I know live and learn and all , but still.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah lottsagoats has it right, and I doubt that he is learning anything but to not let her side step him, but to get her first before she does.

As a guy all I can say is, I have pity for her husband/boyfriends in the days coming, a level of hatred that causes that behavior is not healthy.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have used a hot shot on a number of my goats. It works and they get the message after one time. But if it was a aggressive animal it would be gone. I used it on my young buck when he challenged me and it was over and haven't had a issue in a year and a half. But other then that I have used it more for like when they push past me to get in the feed shed and they won't get out and things like that where they are harming me but not being down right mean about it......just Ill-mannered 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree with Chadwick. That girl has a sadistic streak and I would not be surprised if she was doing cruel things to other animals (probably male) also.

Up here that would be considered animal cruelty. A hot shot in the chest, shoulder etc is one thing, but in the gonads is just plain cruel.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can understand people using the hot shot as a training device, when its done humanely. Some breeds are just downright huge and when you have a herd of them , safety is paramount. 
But not on their private areas . That is being very cruel and not teaching the buck anything IMO. I agree Chadwick and lottsagoats.
That would be considered animal cruelty here as well when used in that way.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, if you need it for a huge unruly animal that's fine......but use it with respect or you become the unruly animal.....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Whoa!!! I totally missed the zapping of the 'boys' I would NEVER do that no matter how mad or how bad the animal was. Not only is that sick but I wonder how many times it would take till he gets harmed enough not to reproduce. I'm sorry but that part of my bucks is gold and should never be messed with like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SarahR (Sep 6, 2014)

OK, I feel I should defend the girl a bit from what some people are saying. You might not consider it good practice but she has certainly never shown me any evidence of being sadistic or having a hatred for animals. And as for it not working - it does for them. You can't really tell me, the only one with any first-hand knowledge, otherwise. 

I do notice that the harshest critics are men and I guess that's fair, but at worst this is a young girl not knowing any better, not some kind of vendetta against males. I'm not sure what would even give you that impression!

But in any case thanks for the feedback.  I don't want my first thread to get too negative! I certainly never knew it could impair his breeding ability, I will definitely have to mention that to them. Is it more of a theoretical risk or does anybody know of it actually happening?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL yeah, men tend to get a bit paranoid over that kind of thing. hehehe It works only as long as they have the hotshot with them. I'm just saying that something that "works" will help fix the problem. Of course, it could be that is just the bucks temperament in which case, like I stated before, he would live on my farm. I got rid of a really nice kiko buck that was a total sweetheart with my daughter and I but was starting to get aggressive with my hubby. At this point, it will take one time for that family to not have the hotshot with them and decide to enter the bucks pen anyway and someone will be hurt. 

I can't give any absolute evidence, but if you think about it....enough electricity kills by burning. Continuous "shock therapy" of this kind will burn cells and eventually will kill cells. I'm guessing the buck probably has some scars on his sack from the shocks. Hotshots are made for using on tough hide....not tender areas (at least not often)


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry have been so negative, but there is a problem when you have an entire animal to choose from and you shock it in the privates.

If she is very young than I would question why she was taught to shock it there....

Yes this certainly does hit home with guys! Think of it the other way, if she was shocking a milk does udder.....


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Or a does vulva.

BTW...I am not a guy, I am a woman. And I work with behavioral health/mental health patients and was a former cop who investigated sex abuse/domestic assaults and animal neglect/cruelty, among other things.

A normal kid would not even think to apply electricity to a male animals genitals. That is not normal. And for a parent to allow it is even worse. There is something skewed with that girls thinking.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm a girl and I cringed over it lol. I don't know if there is any proof that it would mess with the boy reproducing but I still would mess with that spot. As for going for that area someone might have told her that spot is sensitive not that she has some kind of mental issue. But those hot shots hurt....I've nailed myself before with them and she would get the same results going for any other area of the body. I'm not being negative or mean in anything I am saying I just disagree with what is going on


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SarahR (Sep 6, 2014)

Jessica84, Chadwick, I can totally see your points of view. I don't think this is a case of her being 'taught' to do it so much as her knowing that his testicles are sensitive and choosing to go ffor them when 'regular' use of the hot shot wasn't working. 

Lottsagoats, what can I say? I feel like that's a pretty extreme judgement from the oone fact you know about the girl, but you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well if regular use was not working then that buck has a serious attitude issue!

I also agree that that would not be welcome in my herd....


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I do think freezer camp would be more humane that repeatedly shocking any animal, it's not a good life.

I would not get less aggressive if you shocked me every time I saw you, in fact I would plot against you...... He might be getting worse from the treatment if they had to resort to testicle shocking.


----------



## SarahR (Sep 6, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> Well if regular use was not working then that buck has a serious attitude issue!
> 
> I also agree that that would not be welcome in my herd....


I'm not sure how many times she tried the 'let him walk into it' method to be honest, just going by what her mother said.

I have to agree with your second point, I wouldn't keep him around personally. I didn't want to say anything to my friend in case it came across as interfering with how she trains her animals, but maybe I should approach it from the 'why the hell do you KEEP this guy?' angle  I assume she knows she can just get rid of him! Lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That sounds like a good way to approach it. He may throw fantastic kids or some other reason, but there's too many good animals out there to deal with this kind of aggression. It's downright dangerous.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , you did ask us if that was a correct way of using a hot shot ,
and if we thought it would be effective. I can see defending a friend .
But IMO , using the hot shot correctly is one thing , but using it on his testicles is cruel , inhumane and just plain wrong on many levels. This is MY opinion. Why not use the hot shot on another part of the body , why go right for the testicles ? What in the world is that going to teach this buck ? Not to think with his gonads ? What i think it will teach him is to be faster next time then the one with the hot shot , just saying.
Sure it worked , it hurt him beyond what a woman would understand !
If a dog constantly pees on your favorite flower bed , you don't go smacking his penis ,do you ? Defending the young lady is right , she was doing what her mother taught her , i totally get that , but the action itself is not right and i hope you see how wrong it is and not use that method in the future if need be.


----------



## SarahR (Sep 6, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Well , you did ask us if that was a correct way of using a hot shot ,
> and if we thought it would be effective. I can see defending a friend .
> But IMO , using the hot shot correctly is one thing , but using it on his testicles is cruel , inhumane and just plain wrong on many levels. This is MY opinion. Why not use the hot shot on another part of the body , why go right for the testicles ? What in the world is that going to teach this buck ? Not to think with his gonads ? What i think it will teach him is to be faster next time then the one with the hot shot , just saying.
> Sure it worked , it hurt him beyond what a woman would understand !
> If a dog constantly pees on your favorite flower bed , you don't go smacking his penis ,do you ? Defending the young lady is right , she was doing what her mother taught her , i totally get that , but the action itself is not right and i hope you see how wrong it is and not use that method in the future if need be.


That's fair enough, and I started this thread exactly because I was rather taken aback by her actions. The only thing I object to is anyone characterising my friends child as a psychopath because of this ONE incident.

You should have read that a) she tried using the hot shot elsewhere first, his testicles weren't her first targets and b) her mother didn't teach her anything, in fact it was her own idea. From the way her mother winced I assume she is only borderline comfortable with it at best, but I can't speculate on what she has said to her daughter about it. I doubt any of that makes a difference to your opinion, but there you go. I still appreciate the input.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I get it , i wanted to talk about this and not argue. I never want to argue. Sarah , I'm glad you see my point and i do yours. I wouldn't call anyone a sadist or psychopath . I agreed the action was.
The young lady should be told that isn't right to do , explain why and I'm sure she will learn from it and do the right thing afterwards. Its a good thread and worth talking about , I'm glad you posted it. Others learn from it and when it comes down to it , we are all animal lovers and don't want to see any animal hurt . To make it right , the young lady learns from this and knows the correct way to use the hot shot.
God forbid that buck does end up to be faster then she is and hurts her .
Thats whats scary. And the buck was in the end protecting himself from another attack to his privates. 
Sarah , im glad your here and I'm also glad you brought the subject up. 
We can all learn and move on to learn about goat husbandry. We all want the best for our animals  Friends ?


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

My husband watches enough fail compilations (guys epically failing while skateboarding, etc.) to see where a young girl could get the idea that getting hit in the testicles is painful for guys without understanding the full extent of it. Perhaps a little education is in order, though I don't know if you want to get involved that much. I did a little research about how electric shock could affect sperm count and came across this paper - http://www.himalayawellness.asia/uploads/himalaya/speman022.pdf

If they want him as breeding stock, repeated shocking, particularly there, probably isn't a good idea. I also agree with the posters who said that might actually contribute to his aggressiveness. If they can't find any other way to control him, they really should get rid of him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree with what has been said. Temperament is literally half that animal and can be passed down to their offspring, I hope they know that. If the buck doesn't come around soon, I really urge them not to sell the buck to get him off their hands, they are only pushing the problem off onto someone else, which can get the new owners hurt as well.
If he does not stop with the aggression, he really needs to be put down, for everyones safety. 
I was at an auction a long time ago, and they ran a big ram through and the auctioneer told everyone that he was an aggressive ram, and he should only be slaughtered because he will serious hurt someone. Some guy bought him, and guess what? The guy ran him back through the sale the very next week, only thing different? That ram attacked him and broke the mans leg. 
Had that ram been put down, his leg never would have been broken, nobody would have had to warn him, because the ram wouldn't be around to run through the sale, or hurt anyone else. 
Same goes for the umpteen times I have seen and heard of people that were hurt by aggressive studs, bulls, bucks, dogs, etc.

Aggressive animals should never, ever be used for breeding. They don't use stallions that try to kill people do they? Of course not, it's incredibly dangerous, you always want your animals to have a mellow temperament and sound mind. 
Not people aggression, not skitzy, not animal aggressive, etc. The male animal, is half the herd. His offspring are half of him.

Now, when say, a stallion is acting up and showing aggression towards someone, do we kick him, or hit him with a hot shot to the testicles? No
When a police officer tasers a man that is trying to attack them, do they taser him in the testicles? No
It's cruel and unusual punishment, and it is just doing much more harm to him, and reinforcing the aggression, than it is doing good and teaching him to stand down. 

Hopefully they rethink their actions and make the right decisions...

Okay, off my soap box now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dont taser me man :shock:


----------



## SarahR (Sep 6, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Friends ?


Of course! I didn't make this thread just to hear one opinion 



ariella42 said:


> My husband watches enough fail compilations (guys epically failing while skateboarding, etc.) to see where a young girl could get the idea that getting hit in the testicles is painful for guys without understanding the full extent of it. Perhaps a little education is in order, though I don't know if you want to get involved that much. I did a little research about how electric shock could affect sperm count and came across this paper - http://www.himalayawellness.asia/uploads/himalaya/speman022.pdf
> 
> If they want him as breeding stock, repeated shocking, particularly there, probably isn't a good idea. I also agree with the posters who said that might actually contribute to his aggressiveness. If they can't find any other way to control him, they really should get rid of him.


Great stuff, I'll check out that link!



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> When a police officer tasers a man that is trying to attack them, do they taser him in the testicles? No
> It's cruel and unusual punishment, and it is just doing much more harm to him, and reinforcing the aggression, than it is doing good and teaching him to stand down.


Haha, funnily enough the taser manual disagrees with you 

"Use care when applying a drive-stun to the neck or groin. These areas are sensitive to mechanical injury (such as crushing to the trachea or testicles if applied forcefully). However, *these areas have proven highly effective targets*. These areas should only be targeted when citizens are defending themselves from violent attacks."

I remember reading that a while ago and thinking it sucks to be a guy sometimes!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Chadwick said:


> I do think freezer camp would be more humane that repeatedly shocking any animal, it's not a good life.
> 
> I would not get less aggressive if you shocked me every time I saw you, in fact I would plot against you...... He might be getting worse from the treatment if they had to resort to testicle shocking.


Ok you had me totally bust a gut on that last statement lol 
But I know this isn't your buck and you have no way but dang that buck has got to have a serious mean streak, or they have caused it to get worse but either way. As I said I do use a hot shot. Not all the time and not over every little thing. Before I got my set up the way it is now I would go out every night with a bucket of grain to pour in their pans. Those goats would push on me stomp me catch me with their horns. That's why I first got the hot shot. I don't think any of my goats (bucks included) have been zapped more then once. They now see that hot shot and give me a very nice wide personal bubble. So for this buck to not only have been nailed but has also his manhood and he's still mean!!!
Again I know this isn't your animal but not only is it dangerous for any humans but I agree with Chadwick he's not getting the point and it's not a overly great life to have.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , true story folks……i was too lazy to shut the E fence down to go drop some hay to the sheep and i was trying to hold it down while stepping over it……well….that didn't go too well 
I can tell you the colors i saw were truly amazing :stars: And i no longer have to bikini wax :wahoo: Ok , the last part i made up , i don't wear a bikini anymore , not at his age :lol: But that was truly shocking and i can only imagine how that would feel on the gonads….

Thought i would try to lighten the mood :coffee2:


----------



## SarahR (Sep 6, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Ok you had me totally bust a gut on that last statement lol
> But I know this isn't your buck and you have no way but dang that buck has got to have a serious mean streak, or they have caused it to get worse but either way. As I said I do use a hot shot. Not all the time and not over every little thing. Before I got my set up the way it is now I would go out every night with a bucket of grain to pour in their pans. Those goats would push on me stomp me catch me with their horns. That's why I first got the hot shot. I don't think any of my goats (bucks included) have been zapped more then once. They now see that hot shot and give me a very nice wide personal bubble. So for this buck to not only have been nailed but has also his manhood and he's still mean!!!
> Again I know this isn't your animal but not only is it dangerous for any humans but I agree with Chadwick he's not getting the point and it's not a overly great life to have.


You raise an interesting philosophical point - which is better, death or what is probably a nice life most of the time but occasionally a girl shocks you where it hurts? :shock: But no, I get what you mean about him being potentially dangerous.

And yes, I have been wondering exactly what to say when I next see them. I'm sincerely hoping that the shock to his man-parts has put the fear of god into him and they tell me he has totally reformed his behavior. It could happen! :: After all he probably values those bits quite highly!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Quote-You raise an interesting philosophical point - which is better, death or what is probably a nice life most of the time but occasionally a girl shocks you where it hurts? But no, I get what you mean about him being potentially dangerous.- Quote 

I guess it would all depend on how good the girls aim is…..idk...


----------



## SarahR (Sep 6, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> I guess it would all depend on how good the girls aim is&#8230;..idk...


Not sure what this means lol XD


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok, that's it we need to call a guy conference to get that taser manual changed! That's priority number one!


Hahaha!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hmm, held in a cage for life and my captors apply electricity to my genitals occasionally throughout my life......sounds like a POW story....

I choose death!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ughhh:slapfloor:, someone please change the channel :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

SarahR said:


> Not sure what this means lol XD


Just meant that if she wasnt a good shot or aim , it wouldn't be that bad , lol.


----------



## SarahR (Sep 6, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Ok , true story folks&#8230;&#8230;i was too lazy to shut the E fence down to go drop some hay to the sheep and i was trying to hold it down while stepping over it&#8230;&#8230;well&#8230;.that didn't go too well
> I can tell you the colors i saw were truly amazing :stars: And i no longer have to bikini wax :wahoo: Ok , the last part i made up , i don't wear a bikini anymore , not at his age :lol: But that was truly shocking and i can only imagine how that would feel on the gonads&#8230;.
> 
> Thought i would try to lighten the mood :coffee2:


Haha amazing! I think this gives you a unique ability to speak for the goat in this situation! :shock:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , it was a tender moment for sure , lol.


----------



## SarahR (Sep 6, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Yeah , it was a tender moment for sure , lol.


Maybe for every time she feels the need to shock a male animal in the balls, she has to climb over an electric fence? Fair's fair! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have hit the electric fence many, many times, and been zapped with the 220, neither of which are very fun, it more so scares you than anything, and gets your heart beating. I had one hot box that would actually snap fire at you, I think it had a bit of a malfunction, and boy did it make you see stars :lol: 

And I'm not so sure about that... I've never once seen or heard of anyone being tasered in the groin, always the neck or rib cage, even the arm. I do not think it's common practise to taser someone in the groin. And even still it's going through clothing, not direct skin contact. 
Let them hit themselves in the groin with the hot shot, see how it feels. 

But really, that is a terrible life for the buck, and he was probably mishandled where he previously came from, so this is just exacerbating the problem. Just my :2cents:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hahaha! That's an odd solution!

So, my dad became a police officer when I was 14, and got the "good" taser, well 14 yr old with buddies and taser.......I think we all know where this ends up!

I ended up landing on my knee on concrete and messed it up good, still have a bump.

My buddy hit a coffee table with his head when we figured it would be safer on the carpet. Yeah, that was a hospital visit!

Moral: don't leave 14yr old boys around tasers !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

SarahR said:


> Maybe for every time she feels the need to shock a male animal in the balls, she has to climb over an electric fence? Fair's fair! :lol:


I agree ! :hi5: Nice one Sarah


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

What I think is funny that we have talked about this for 3 pages. Lol. :$


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no it doesn't just scare me it hurts!!! I don't know if I'm sensitive to electricity or what but if feels like it's in my bones and all my joints hurt for a while after. I think I would rather get hit by a 2X4 then get electrocuted. I HATE IT.
For the taser and the groin though.....I don't care if your man woman or what kind of body parts someone has or doesn't I would to for any part of the body to get someone off me. By boys if that makes you cringe I don't have a taser I have a 45  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I don't think I've ever had quite so many emotional responses to an online thread before.

Quite a ride!

(But if that dude were my goat he would be chillin' - in the freezer!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Folks, keep it friendly, keep it fun.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Topic now closed, thank you.


----------

